# Bendix coaster hub problems



## Monarkman (Jun 18, 2022)

I need help. I have a 65’ Schwinn Typhoon with a red band Bendix coaster hub. It was squealing when braking, so I pulled it apart cleaned and re lubed it. (White lithium grease)
Was out on a ride today and squealing bad when braking.
The brake pads appear to be fine (not worn out)
Any help on what’s causing this would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 18, 2022)

Not sure if this is your problem, but it is advisable to hone or sand the inside of the hub shell to break the glaze formed over time from braking. Also, white lithium has a tendency to harden up over time, there are better forms of grease out there.


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 18, 2022)

Just confirm lubed brake shoes pads, yes? Otherwise not sure squeaky sound coming from.


----------



## Monarkman (Jun 18, 2022)

Yes, 


J-wagon said:


> Just confirm lubed brake shoes pads, yes? Otherwise not sure squeaky sound coming from.



Yes, put grease on brake pads. Thank you for your response.👍😁


----------



## Monarkman (Jun 18, 2022)

Gordon said:


> Not sure if this is your problem, but it is advisable to hone or sand the inside of the hub shell to break the glaze formed over time from braking. Also, white lithium has a tendency to harden up over time, there are better forms of grease out there.



Thank you so much for your response, I appreciate it very much. I will try what you advised and will use another type of grease.👍👍


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 18, 2022)

In this same section at the top in the “pinned” threads is a thread for Volumes 1 & 2 of the Schwinn Service manuals.  Great step by step instructions for the professional service guy in the a Schwinn dealership.  What’s really nice about them is that Schwinn anticipated people would be bring others makes into their dealerships so these repair manuals cover all brands. I found excellent instructions for going through a Mussleman made Elgin hub in them.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2022)

White lithium grease is the last thing I'd use on any bike part other than the kickstand. Things like a kickstand, strike plates and latches on cars is what that stuff was initially intended for, not gears, bearings, chains etc....


----------



## Monarkman (Jun 19, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> White lithium grease is the last thing I'd use on any bike part other than the kickstand. Things like a kickstand, strike plates and latches on cars is what that stuff was initially intended for, not gears, bearings, chains etc....



Wow! Thank you so much for your comment, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Monarkman (Jun 19, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> In this same section at the top in the “pinned” threads is a thread for Volumes 1 & 2 of the Schwinn Service manuals.  Great step by step instructions for the professional service guy in the a Schwinn dealership.  What’s really nice about them is that Schwinn anticipated people would be bring others makes into their dealerships so these repair manuals cover all brands. I found excellent instructions for going through a Mussleman made Elgin hub in them.



Thank you so much for your comment and pointing me to that information.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 25, 2022)

I always use high temp wheel bearing grease in my Bendix hubs... Never had this problem.. Good luck...


----------



## Monarkman (Jun 26, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I always use high temp wheel bearing grease in my Bendix hubs... Never had this problem.. Good luck...



Thank you so much. That’s what I used yesterday to put it back together, hope  to ride it today. I appreciate your response very much.👍🇺🇸


----------

